# CASTILE AND LEON, the largest museum (94,222 km²) of ART and ARCHITECTURE of the planet EARTH



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

VILLAFRANCA DEL BIERZO. LEÓN. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr

Astorga by Sergio de Moscu, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Catedral de Zamora. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr



Iglesia de San Juan. ZAMORA by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Salamanca, mi tierra. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr

Salamanca by José L. vargas, en Flickr

AVILA 

ÁVILA. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr

ÁVILA. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Segovia by kadege59, en Flickr

Segovia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

SORIA 

Soria by Eneas Pedro, en Flickr

soria by Maria Pilar Etxebarria, en Flickr

BURGOS

Burgos - Cathedral by Martin, en Flickr

Choir of the Cathedral of Burgos by Richard, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Palencia by Juan Llanos, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

VALLADOLID by Rossend Gri, en Flickr

Academia de Caballeria , Valladolid by Toño Escandon, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Villafranca del Bierzo by JAVIER ALONSO, en Flickr

COLEGIATA DE SANTA MARÍA. SIGLO XVI. VILLAFRANCA DEL BIERZO. LEÓN. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Palacio de los Momos, Zamora by Dan, en Flickr

13 Museo Provincial de Zamora mosaico “villa romana de Requejo” 20995 by Javier, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

#Torre del #Homenaje, o Torréon de la #Armería, del #Castillo (s.XIII) de los Duques de #Alba #Tormes #Salamanca Pinturas al fresco #renacentista realizadas entre 1567-1571 por Passini sobre la #Batalla de #Mühlberg by Markø, en Flickr

CASTILLO DE ALBA DE TORMES by peconimedes, en Flickr

AVILA 

Castro de Ulaca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Aunqueospese desde Ulaca by Diego de Crespos, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Castillo-de-Castilnovo by Thopsh, en Flickr

Convento de la Hoz by Leticia, en Flickr

SORIA 

Langa del Duero by Rosa y Rafa, en Flickr

Plaza de Molinos de Duero. Soria. by enrique barrera, en Flickr

BURGOS

El bello ábside de la iglesia de San Lorenzo de Vallejo by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr

Vallejo de Mena by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Castillo de Ampudia by Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr

BELMONTE DE CAMPOS. PALENCIA. by Fernando Guerra Velasco, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Castillo de Tiedra by Miguel Angel, en Flickr

Peñafiel by José Raúl Fenollar Martínez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Catedral de Astorga by orbellal, en Flickr

Catedral de León by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Zamora by Raúl Enjuto, en Flickr

Zamora. Catedral. Cimborrio by Luis Miguel Villar Angulo, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

La Catedral. by Batide Machado, en Flickr

abside y torre del gallo - catedral vieja - salamanca by Michel Hernández, en Flickr

catedral by haymartxo, en Flickr

AVILA 

Catedral de Ávila by amallagray, en Flickr

IMG_7498 by Paweł Teperski, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Catedral de Segovia by David D.Bernárdez, en Flickr

Catedral, judería y muralla. Segovia. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

SORIA 

Catedral del Burgo de Osma (Ver en grande L+F11) by Carlos, en Flickr

CATEDRAL DE BURGO DE OSMA SARCOFAGO DE SAN PEDRO DE OSMA SALA CAPITULAR 7221 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

BURGOS

Catedral de Burgos by Raúl Gómez, en Flickr

DSC_8080 by Rustam Bikbov, en Flickr

PALENCIA

La Vella Desconocida by Jose M Gonzalez Zarzosa, en Flickr

girola del abside Catedral San Antolin Palencia 13 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Catedral de Valladolid by Dan, en Flickr

CATEDRAL DE VALLADOLID by Miguel, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Castrillo de los Polvazares IV by Fran Torres Otero, en Flickr

SPAIN - Castilla y León - Peñalba de Santiago by Asier Villafranca, en Flickr

ZAMORA

San Martín de Castañeda by Yago Camarero, en Flickr

Casas de piedra y empedrados....pero en donde? * Puebla de Sanabria (ZAMORA) by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Mogarraz by tmuriel67, en Flickr

Candelario de Salamanca by Francisco Pérez Morlá, en Flickr

AVILA 

Pedro Bernardo by Neticola Sny, en Flickr

PIEDRALAVES. ÁVILA. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

sepúlveda by Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr

CASTILLO DE TUREGANO SEGOVIA 1087 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

SORIA 

Medinaceli by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Calatañazor by Miguel Granell, en Flickr

BURGOS

Peñaranda de Duero (Burgos) by fotocalvito, en Flickr

Castrojeriz, Camino de Santiago, Burgos, Castilla la Vieja, España. by pedro lastra, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Eremitorio de San Vicente y necrópolis de Vado, Cervera de Pisuerga (Palencia, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

Igesia Románica de Santa Eufemia de Cozuelos. Olmos de Ojeda. Palencia by Mackedwars, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Urueña by Fernando Martínez Martin, en Flickr

Torrelobatón by Pelilla, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Claro de luna by Jesús, en Flickr

Monasterio de Villaverde de Sandoval by Rafael Rodríguez, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Iglesia de Santa María de Tábara (Zamora) by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr

Sepulcro de Beatriz de Portugal -Monasterio de Santi Spiritus el Real ( TORO- ZAMORA -ESPAÑA) by asturconmar(Marcos), en Flickr

SALAMANCA

DSC1425 Castillo del Paraiso, siglos XIII-XIV, en Montemayor del Río (Salamanca) by Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr

Fuerte de la concepción, Salamanaca, Castilla y León, España by Luigi M. Cochez Blázquez, en Flickr

AVILA 

Sepulcro de Alfonso Fernández de Madrigal, el Tostado (Catedral de Ávila) by J. M., en Flickr

Arévalo by NACHO MARTIN, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Pedraza by Ksawery2006, en Flickr

_DSC0094108 by Gregorio Megias Estevez, en Flickr

SORIA 

Caracena by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Ucero by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

BURGOS

Frías by SBA73, en Flickr

Castillo de BURGOS by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr

PALENCIA

PERAZANCAS DE OJEDA Palencia by canduela, en Flickr 
Ermita de San Pelayo by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Sta. Maria de Wamba (Valladolid) by Santi Mendiola, en Flickr

Iglesia mozárabe S.Cebrián de Mazote. by luscofusco, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Mansilla de las Mulas - Murallas by Miguel Cortés, en Flickr

San Marcos by guzmania*, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Zamora bajo el Puente Romano by Carlos Lucas, en Flickr

Románico Nocturno by Cosmovisión, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Dicebamus hesterna die by Jnj, en Flickr

Casa de las Conchas y Clerecía by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr

AVILA 

Catedral Ávlia 14 by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

Cuatro postes Ávila. by Daniel Sanchez Cebrian, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Segovia Octubre 2011 by Icarus_spa, en Flickr

AYLLÓN. (SEGOVIA). SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr

SORIA 

CATEDRAL DE BURGO DE OSMA SORIA 7287 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

San Juan de Rabanera by albolm911, en Flickr

BURGOS

SASAMÓN - Burgos. by canduela, en Flickr

Olmillos de Sasamón (castillo) by Bardufotos, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Camino a la cripta by albolm911, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa Eulaliaaredes de Nava. Palencia by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Colegio San Gregorio. Museo Nacional de Escultura. Valladolid by Paula, en Flickr

STONE LACE by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Astorga by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

CATEDRAL / FACHADA Virgen Blanca. Leon, Castilla y Leon, España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Santa Marta de Tera (Zamora) by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr

Capiteles - Zamora by Rossend Gri, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

gárgola by Corredera, en Flickr

Catedral de Salamanca by Antonio Jose Fernandez, en Flickr

AVILA 

Ávila by Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr

DSC16582 by Pedro Geada, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

110 - Abside Interior - Iglesia Santiago - Turégano (Segovia) - Spain by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

Centaur with arrow and archer attacking a two-tailed fish-siren by Peter, en Flickr

SORIA 

Soria_18 Santo Domingo_pórtico_9b by Fernando López, en Flickr

Capitel.San Juan de Duero.Soria by jose maria Hita, en Flickr

BURGOS

IMG_0049 by Luis A. López, en Flickr

DSCN3070 by Eduardo, en Flickr

PALENCIA

322 - Canecillos - Iglesia San Cornelio y San Cipriano - Revilla de Santullán (Palencia) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

328 - Friso Portada - Ermita Santa Cecilia - Vallespinoso de Aguilar (Palencia) - Spain. by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

francisco gomez de sandoval y rojas duque de lerma by canecrabe, en Flickr

León de la Universidad by el Meyer, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

San Pedro de los Montes, Ponferrada (León). by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Ponferrada (León), Castillo Templario. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

ZAMORA

4467-Villalpando (Zamora) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

JRD_AMALDOS_04 by delsenjo, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

La Alberca by Algooalguien, en Flickr

”La parroquia”(EXPLORE) by alberto cuadrado. Bronzino 2009, en Flickr

AVILA 

CUEVAS DEL VALLE by vetton, en Flickr

Reflejos en el puente by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

San Antonio el Real - Retablo en barro 3 by Alberto, en Flickr

Vacances_5099 by Joan, en Flickr

SORIA 

Never chased glory by Lara Sanz Serrano, en Flickr

Rello by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

BURGOS

SANTO DOMINGO DE SILOS - Burgos. by canduela, en Flickr

Covarrubias. Burgos by M a n u e l, en Flickr 

PALENCIA

Carrion de los Condes 3846 by Manuel Caballero Udobro, en Flickr

Carrion de los Condes 3846 by Manuel Caballero Udobro, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Iglesia Santa María de la Antigua (Valladolid) by José María Cuadro, en Flickr

Castillo de la Mota by Reyes Arribas, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

[0202] Molinaseca: Puente Romano by José Balsas García, en Flickr

PUENTE by davidgarcileon, en Flickr

ZAMORA

EL PUENTE SIEMPRE SE QUEDA by Licy, en Flickr

Puente de Toro by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Puente Salamanca by Juan, en Flickr

Ciudad Rodrigo: puente romano by Psittaci, en Flickr

AVILA 

Puente románico. Navaluenga (Avila) by Carlos Alm, en Flickr

paso obligado por el Alberche by fran ros, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Puente de maderuelo by Artemis Desteredes, en Flickr

Pesquerias Reales 007 20092014_mod by Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr

SORIA 

Osma, Puente y Castillo. by Julian Ocón, en Flickr

Puente de Soria otoñal by HISTORIA DE COVALEDA, en Flickr

BURGOS

Burgos by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr

Puentedey by Javier Nistal, en Flickr


PALENCIA

Puentecillas by Julia, en Flickr

Puente de Torquemada by Tomas Dosuna, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

El Duero y el sol pintaban by Jesús, en Flickr

Puente romano by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Palacio de Gaudí by David Cullen-Vidal, en Flickr

León by Carlos Outes, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Zamora, Catedral, Paisaje nocturno by Lorenmart, en Flickr

ZamoraNoct_01 by jtb_jabu, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Casa Lis by TheFotógrafo2, en Flickr

Casa lis by coque_af, en Flickr

AVILA 

Avila Nocturna by Alberto Pascual, en Flickr

Man que te pese by Daniel Pastor, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

SEGOVIA 7 by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr

Jardines del Real Palacio de la Granja de San Ildefonso, Fuente Baño de Diana (Diana’s bath Fountain) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

SORIA 

Hora azul en el Arco Romano de Medinaceli by Javier Garrido, en Flickr

Prácticas de fotografía nocturna by Chavinandez, en Flickr

BURGOS

Burgos de Noche by Juan Figueirido, en Flickr

Burgos celebra la Navidad 2014 by Lumiago, en Flickr


PALENCIA

Con luz de luna by PyJ Saldaña, en Flickr

SANTA EULALIA. PAREDES DE NAVA. PALENCIA. by Fernando Guerra Velasco, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Noche bruja by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, en Flickr

Castillo de la Mota by Reyes Arribas, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

León. Parador de san Marcos I by Carlos Sobrino, en Flickr

¡Ah de la Casa! by Jesús, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Epifania ...... pero en donde? * Santa, Real e Insigne Iglesia Colegial de Santa María La Mayor de Toro (Zamora) by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

TORO by Luicabe, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

MI QUERIDA ESPAÑA (XL). Para los apasionados del arte arquitectónico. by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr

LA TORRE CATEDRAL VIEJA by Alfredo Miguel Romero, en Flickr

AVILA 

San Andrés 5 by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

San Vicente 10 by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Sin título by Silvia Cañas, en Flickr

Cosme el herrero y su burrito Troncho. by Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr

SORIA 

Chapel of St. Bartholomew in the interior of Rio Lobos Canyon Natural Park (Soria, Spain) by domingo leiva, en Flickr

Claustro Concatedral de San Pedro Soria by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

BURGOS

Huelgas II by Vanessa RG, en Flickr

Villasandino by Santi Mendiola, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Matalbaniega by Francisco Manzanal, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pablo - Detalle del retablo de la Capilla de la Piedad, atribuido a Felipe Vigarny by Alberto, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

SAN SEBASTIAN ASAETADO by mel li, en Flickr

Semana Santa de Valladolid. 2010 by César Catalán, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

muralla Ponferrada.JPG by dan, en Flickr

Ponferrada - 25-01-2013 by Dani, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Llums I Ombres by Rossend Gri, en Flickr

Puerta de San Andres, Siglos XI-XIII by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

San Esteban .Salamanca by escapadadefinde, en Flickr

San Esteban, Salamanca by Ramon Garcia Perez, en Flickr

AVILA 

San Martín 1 by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

Iglesia románica de San Segundo by Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

San Andrés (Segovia) by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

San Esteban (Segovia) 06 by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

SORIA 

Iglesia de San MIguel by Vicente Galocha, en Flickr

Almazán (Soria). Interior de la iglesia de San Miguel 2. Mediados del siglo XII by Li Taipo, en Flickr

BURGOS

Burgos, Spain - Cathedral, the Retablo (Altarpiece) by campese, en Flickr

RETABLO DE MIRAFLORES by navashdez, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Sansón luchando con el león * Capitel by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Vidrieras Catedral San Antolin Palencia 05 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

The Palace of Villena by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr

Pimentel by Marcos Valdespino Salazar, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

CAMINO DE SANTIAGO. ERMITA MUDEJAR DE LA VIRGEN DEL RÍO (SIGLO XII) JUNTO AL RÍO VALDERADUEY (PROXIMIDADES DE SAHAGUN) (2) by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr

Blue hour by Miguel Angel, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Iglesia de San Juan de la Puerta Nueva. Zamora. by Paula, en Flickr

Church of El Santo Sepulcro / Iglesia del Santo Sepulcro, Toro by Trevor Huxham, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Iconografía medieval by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr

Salamanca, Organ of the New Cathedral (Órgano de la Catedral Nueva de Salamanca) (Spain) by Jeanette Santander Saldias, en Flickr

AVILA 

El Barco de Ávila by Martí Vicente, en Flickr

Barco de Ávila by elena.medeiros, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

CASTILLO DE LOS DUQUES DE ALBURQUERQUE CUELLAR SEGOVIA 7032 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

CASTILLO DE COCA_ SEGOVIA 1 IMG_0442 by "Fernando Pérez", en Flickr

SORIA 

Iglesia de Santa Maria de Tiermes (Soria) by Alberto Rodriguez, en Flickr

Iglesia by Vanesa´s, en Flickr

BURGOS

Iglesia de San Vicente Martir (Frias) by isiltasuna, en Flickr

San Pedro de Arlanza by francisco, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Iglesia de Santa Eulalia by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr

VILLALCAZAR DE SIRGA. IGLESIA TEMPLARIA DE SANTA MARÍA LA BLANCA (SIGLOS XII/XIV). SEPULCRO DEL INFANTE D. FELIPE HERMANO DE ALFONSO X by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Y la madera se hizo carne dolorida... by Chema Concellón, en Flickr

La Suplica de Dimas by José Manuel Pérez Álvarez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Niebla en el valle by Miguel Angel, en Flickr

Torre de Fresno de la Valduerna by Miguel Angel, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Castillo de Zamora by Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr

Colegiata de noche by Luis Cortés Zacarías, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Castillo de Monleón (Salamanca) by Emilie, en Flickr

Cespedosa del Tormes. Salamanca. Castilla y León. Spain by Pedro, en Flickr

AVILA 

Arévalo ( Ávila ) - Castillo by J.S.C., en Flickr

Poza de las Paredes by ANTONIO SANCHEZ, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Pedraza by Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr

Castillo. Turégano (Segovia) by Paula, en Flickr

SORIA 

Castillo del Burgo by Yoda74, en Flickr

Yacimiento arqueológico de Uxama (Soria) by Obra fotográfica de Federico Romero, en Flickr

BURGOS

Muralla del Castillo (Burgos) by Lumiago, en Flickr

Castillo de Frias by JOSE MARIA ALDAY DIEGO, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Aguilar de Campoo- Palencia 2(07) 046 by juantygonz28, en Flickr

IGLESIA DE SAN PEDRO FROMISTA PALENCIA 7669 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Ruinas by visablanda, en Flickr

Castillo de Curiel by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

San Benito de Sahagún by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr

Recuerdo de lo que fué by Delfín, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Ruinas de Castrotorafe by gafiki, en Flickr

MONASTERIO DE MORERUELA by DAVID MARTÍNEZ PEÓN, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Salamanca. Ruinas Iglesia de San Polo by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr

Ruinas by Santo Desierto de San José de las Batuecas. ocd, en Flickr

AVILA 

Ruinas del Monasterio de Nuestra Señora del Risco (año 1504. Amavida, Avila) by JOSE MANUEL GABRIEL, en Flickr

Sin título by Zoltan Bartalis, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Ruinas de San Francisco, Ayllón by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

Castillo de Fuentidueña 3 (Segovia, Castilla y León) by Luis Zueco Jimenez, en Flickr

SORIA 

Tiermes by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

Castillo de los Padilla (Calatañazor, Castilla y León, España, 9-6-2017) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr

BURGOS

CAMINO DE SANTIAGO. RUINAS DEL MONASTERIO DE SAN ANTON (SIGLO XV) EN LAS PROXIMIDADES DE CASTROJERIZ by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr

Arco de San Miguel de Mazarreros by **** Marugan, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Ruinas del puente viejo en Reinoso de cerrato PALENCIA by Soledad del Rio, en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa Cruz de Ribas by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Ruins & cathedral tower / Ruinas y torre de la catedral by Emilio I. Panizo, en Flickr

La armedilla II by **** Marugan, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Claustro by Amelia Pardo, en Flickr

San Isidoro de León by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Zamora. Catedral. Claustro (Juan del Ribero Rada, s.XVI). by jlfg1961, en Flickr

Casa del Parque de Arribes del Duero. Convento de San Francscio en Fermoselle, Zamora. Castilla y Leon. España. by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Salamanca. Claustro de los Reyes o de las procesiones. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr

Salamanca. Conmemoración XV aniversario Ciudad Europea de la Cultura. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, en Flickr

AVILA 

Sto Tomás 31 by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

Claustro del Silencio by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Light & Shadows by Daniel Delgado, en Flickr

Claustro de Santa María la Real de Nieva by Pili Garcia, en Flickr

SORIA 

claustro de la con catedral de Soria by francisco gamarra miguel, en Flickr

Claustro de los Caballeros by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr

BURGOS

Claustro Alto Catedral de Burgos by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

Claustro de Silos by francisco, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Monasterio de San Andrés de Arroyo, Claustro (siglo XIII) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Claustro Santa María la Real de Aguilar de Campoo by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

san pablo claustro valladolid by J.L. Gonzalez, en Flickr

CLAUSTRO by Alfredo Miguel Romero, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Panteón Real (San Isidoro de León) by qnqe, en Flickr

LEON-Botines-SJorge noche by Julio César Cerletti García, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Zamora - Tapices Museo Catedralicio by Miguel Cortés, en Flickr

Catedral de Zamora by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

IMG_6773 by Paweł Teperski, en Flickr

Salamanca by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

AVILA 

AVILA, BASILICA DE SAN VICENTE -CENOTAFIO DE LOS MARTIRES VICENTE, SABINA Y CRISTETA- 30-11-2012 049 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Exposicion de los Pasos de la Semana Santa expuestos en la Iglesia de San Miguel Arcangel de Arevalo, Avila, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Iglesia de San Pedro. San Pedro de Gaillos (Segovia) by Paula, en Flickr

Cueva de Santo Domingo en Segovia by Dominicos de España. Orden de Predicadores, en Flickr

SORIA 

Concatedral de la Asunción. Burgo de Osma (Soria) by Paula, en Flickr

pinturas de la ermita de san baudelio, soria by francisco gamarra miguel, en Flickr

BURGOS

Burgos by Brule Laker, en Flickr

Pintura Flamenca - Catedral de Burgos. by VeroCantero, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Sta María Mave (Palencia) 5 -jul'08 by Fernando López, en Flickr

Iglesia-museo de Santa María. Becerril de Campos (Palencia) by Paula, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Colegio San Gregorio. Museo Nacional de Escultura. Valladolid by Paula, en Flickr

Valladolid by 
santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

DSC_1023 Catedral by David Barrio López, en Flickr

30 de 365 by pico_de_la_miel, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Torre de Santa María / Tower of St. Mary by Antonio Rodríguez, en Flickr

Catedral (Zamora, Castilla y León, España, 5-10-2011) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr


SALAMANCA

Universidad de Salamanca. Vista nocturna by Fernando Prior Castro, en Flickr

A través del puente romano by Nerea Llorente, en Flickr

AVILA 

Campanario Hiperbóreo by Rey Pez, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Vicente by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Espiritualidad bajo el manto by Álvaro Moreno Gómez, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia. Vista nocturna desde San Millán by jlfg1961, en Flickr

SORIA 

Soria. Vista nocturna de la iglesia románica de Santo Domingo. Siglo XII. by Li Taipo, en Flickr

Soria. Vista nocturna del ábside de la iglesia románica de San Juan de Rabanera. Finales del siglo XII. by Li Taipo, en Flickr

BURGOS

Colegiata de San Pedro (Lerma) by Javier Noval, en Flickr

Catedral de Burgos by Roberto Cacho Toca, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Milky Over Santibañez, Montaña Palentina by Néstor Rodan, en Flickr

Ermita del Cristo del Amparo by Luis Díez, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Parece habitado... by Ana Lobo, en Flickr

Chateau by CESAR VIELBA, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON (VILLAFRANCA DEL BIERZO VILLAGE)

Villafranca Del Bierzo, Spain by Sean Rowe, en Flickr

Castillo Villafranca del Bierzo by J. ANTONIO RODRIGUEZ O., en Flickr

ZAMORA (PUEBLA DE SANABRIA VILLAGE)

Puebla de Sanabria (I) by Jaime Javier Fenollera de Miera, en Flickr

Castillo Puebla de Sanabria by Raul Pecharroman, en Flickr


SALAMANCA (MIRANDA DEL CASTAÑAR VILLAGE)

_DSC4517 by grenhuo, en Flickr

Lateral castillo (Miranda del Castañar) by Victor Hugo Ganoza Gomez, en Flickr

AVILA (LA ADRADA VILLAGE)

Ayuntamiento de La Adrada, Ávila. by Yaiza Velázquez, en Flickr

Castillo de La Adrada by webposible, en Flickr

SEGOVIA (PEDRAZA DE LA SIERRA VILLAGE)

Pedraza (Segovia). Iglesia de San Juan Bautista (Románico). by José Manuel Azcona, en Flickr

Pedraza (Segovia, Spain) by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, en Flickr

SORIA (MORÓN DE ALMAZÁN VILLAGE) 

moron de almazan by glayu, en Flickr

morón de almazán (29) by Federico Ponte, en Flickr

BURGOS (SASAMÓN VILLAGE)

Sasamón by Lluís López Carceller, en Flickr

Castillo de Olmillos de Sasamón by Vicente Gómez Monteagudo, en Flickr

PALENCIA (PAREDES DE NAVA VILLAGE)

Paredes de Nava by Guillermo Jano López, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa Eulalia by Angel de los Rios, en Flickr

VALLADOLID (URUEÑA VILLAGE)

Urueña by Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr

Urueña by Fernando Martínez Martin, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Museo catedralicio de Astorga. Arqueta de san Genadio. by Ray E. R., en Flickr

Museo Catedral de Astorga by Miguel Cortés, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Pintura Pentecostes del retablo mayor de Fernando Gallego Museo Catedral Zamora 03 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

Pintura Retablo mayor de Fernando Gallego aparicion de Cristo resucitado a Maria Magdalena Museo Catedral Zamora 02 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Sin título by Alba Villar Vázquez, en Flickr

Sin título by Alba Villar Vázquez, en Flickr

AVILA

desde fuera by Mar Fayos, en Flickr

MUSEO de ÁVILA by marioadaja, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

La Crucifixión (El Greco) by marioadaja, en Flickr

Tapices en La Granja by Adolfo Plasencia, en Flickr

SORIA 

20140329-Museo Numantino (Soria)-066 by jabipm, en Flickr

Pectorales Museo Numantino Soria 05 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

BURGOS

”REFLEJOS“ by Barbut1, en Flickr

Cristo crucificado by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Iglesia-museo de Santa María. Becerril de Campos (Palencia) by Paula, en Flickr

Iglesia-museo de Santa María. Becerril de Campos (Palencia) by Paula, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

stairs by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr

VALLADOLID. Colegio de San Gregorio. 59 by jose luis gil, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

10102015 El Valle del Silencio 037 by Juan Carlos Bustos Morán, en Flickr

El Bierzo (Compludo), Herreria de Compludo by Ruben Sanchez Gonzalez, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Iglesia de San Miguel Arcángel. Moreruela de Tábara (Zamora) by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr

Moreruela de Tabara by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr r

SALAMANCA

Muralla de Yecla la Vieja by LUCIA MORALES, en Flickr

Siega Verde by juancarloshez, en Flickr

AVILA

Berraco del Parador by Óscar., en Flickr

MUSEO de ÁVILA by marioadaja, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Mosaicos romanos by mmarftrejo, en Flickr

San Miguel, Tenzuela (Segovia) by Ray E. R., en Flickr

SORIA 

Numancia (Garray, Soria, España) by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

Medinaceli by Javier León (Fx), en Flickr

BURGOS

2013-08-07 Jaramillo de la Fuente 05 Iglesia de la Asunción by Javier Melús, en Flickr

02 Iglesia de Santa Coloma. by Fer Debegó, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Caballo by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr

San Juan de Baños-Nave central by hiwhataboutyou?, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Iglesia Santervás de Campos by Valladolid Film Office, en Flickr

Cogeces del Monte by Valladolid Film Office, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

4376-Hotel Real Colegiata de San Isidoro en Leon. by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

210 - Transepto y Nave Lateral - Basílica San Isidoro de León (Spain). by ELCABALLOALVARO, en Flickr

ZAMORA

San Pedro de la Nave by Luicabe, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Pedro de la Nave. Campillo (Zamora) by Paula, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Castillo de San Felices de los Gallegos by turismoytren.com, en Flickr

Rionegro del Puente by Stuart Alexander, en Flickr

AVILA

Ermita de San Esteban (Avila) by Ildefonso Gómez Sierra, en Flickr

CASTRO CELTA, CANDELEDA. ÁVILA, SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Real Monesterio de Santa Maria del Parral, Segovia by Wendy Rauw, en Flickr

Salon by Al.McFree, en Flickr

SORIA 

Storks nest on top of the church by Richard, en Flickr

01 Salduero Soria 20579 by Javier, en Flickr

BURGOS

Eremitorio San Pedro © Rubén Pérez Llarena (19) by fotógrafo freelance, en Flickr

Santa María de Lara, Quintanilla de las Viñas (Burgos, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Saldaña (Palencia)-Casa Torcida by Francisco Javier Guerra Hernando, en Flickr

Mosaico en la villa romana de La Olmeda by ermaro, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

virgen del populo by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Foto de Pintia (Valladolid) by Jose Miguel Redondo, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Panorámica catedral nevada by Javier Díaz Barrera, en Flickr

nieve astorga 006 by TERESA, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Capilla Castillo by Foto-Matona, en Flickr

Noche en el Monasterio de San Martín de Castañeda nevado by Valentín, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

La Iglesia nevada,USE by jesus gonzalez barrado, en Flickr

Catedral de Salamanca Nevada by fernandoblz, en Flickr

AVILA

DSC05635 by Jianka60, en Flickr

Plaza de Santa Teresa (Iglesia de San Pedro) by Michel, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Sotosalbos, Segovia. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Iglesia del Carrascal nevada by Descubre Pedraza, en Flickr

SORIA 

IGLESIA EN AGREDA by Neron75, en Flickr

Centro 02 by tietzetoro, en Flickr

BURGOS

Iglesia de la Merced by salvador g de miguel, en Flickr

El dia despues part II by Daniel Viñe Garcia, en Flickr

PALENCIA

AGUILAR DE CAMPÓO - Palencia. by canduela, en Flickr

"Divina nevada" by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Castillo de Iscar Nevado by Diego Aceves, en Flickr

Blanca Judería by Ayuntamiento de Peñafiel, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

León by Pablo Nicolás Taibi Cicare, en Flickr

Vistas del castilo templario e iglesia Encina by Andrés Canedo, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Castillo de Zamora by milrayosytruenos, en Flickr

ZAMORA by Luicabe, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

peña de francia by Jose Luis Sendin, en Flickr

La catedral nevada by Francisco Jesús Tejeda White, en Flickr

AVILA

NevadaAvila_01 by enoxonique (Ruben Olmedo), en Flickr

2009 Avila_002 by Carlos, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

[Cuéllar] Castillo y nieve by David de la Calle Cerezo, en Flickr

Se acerca el invierno / Winter's is coming by Jose Carlos, en Flickr

SORIA 

Burgo de Osma (Soria) by Ana Izquierdo, en Flickr

Nevada Covaleda días 3 y 4 de Febrero de 2015 by HISTORIA DE COVALEDA, en Flickr

BURGOS

FRIAS-2 by vicar59, en Flickr

NIEVE EN FRIAS Y TOBERA-10 by vicar59, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Salcedillo, Palencia by Diego Rayaces, en Flickr

AGUILAR DE CAMPÓO - Palencia. by canduela, en Flickr Bárcena[/url], en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Castillo desde la plaza del coso by Ayuntamiento de Peñafiel, en Flickr

Castillo de Portillo by edu sanz alvarez, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*In Castile and Leon, more than 60% of all of Spain's heritage sites are found (architectural, artistic, cultural, etc.). All of which translate into: 8 World Heritage sites, almost 1.800 classified cultural heritage assets, 112 historic sites, 400 museums, more than 500 castles, of which 16 are considered of high historical value, 12 cathedrals, 1 concathedral, and the largest concentration of Romanesque art in the world. With 8 World Heritage sites, Castile and Leon is the region of the world with more cultural assets distinguished by the highest protection figure granted by Unesco, ahead of the Italian regions of Tuscany and Lombardy, both with 6 sites.

Each day two photographs will be offered from each of its nine provinces: Leon, Zamora, Salamanca, Avila, Segovia, Soria, Burgos, Palencia and Valladolid to show the incalculable richness of art and architecture in this Spanish region.

LEON

Iglesia de Boñar (2) by Marcos Alvarez, en Flickr

Castillo de Don Suero de Quiñones by JAVIER ALONSO, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Puente de Riomanzanas. by Alberto Ramos, en Flickr

X241 Zamora - Palacio de los Condes de Alba y Aliste - Parador by PACO POMARES, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

CASTILLO DEL BUEN AMOR by emilio, en Flickr

Ledesma_Pt_01 by jtb_jabu, en Flickr

AVILA

Castronuevo by agushedem, en Flickr

Castell de Manqueospese by Pere Ramon, en Flickr


SEGOVIA

Torre en Coca (Segovia) by Mercedes Ruiz López, en Flickr

Nevando en la Granja by Enrique Garcia Polo, en Flickr

SORIA 

Santa María de Huerta (Sòria) by Monestirs Puntcat, en Flickr

Tiermes- seccion acueducto e insulas by hiwhataboutyou?, en Flickr

BURGOS

San Pantaleón de Losa by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa María (La Vid, Burgos) by Juan Alcor, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Iglesia de San Salvador de Cantamuda by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Cornelio y San Cipriano (San Cebrián de Mudá) Pinturas del lado de la epístola by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Santiago by Simon Aughton, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan Evangelista. Arroyo de la Encomienda (Valladolid) by Paula, en Flickr

*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEON

Torreón de los Tovar. by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr

Riaño (León) by Fco. Javier García, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Villalpando by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

CHATEAU by SARA...PGM, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Visita al Castillo del Puente del Congosto (Salamanca) el 10 de Agosto de 2015 by Jota Jota, en Flickr

Seguimos en pie [Explore] by Luis Cortés Zacarías, en Flickr

AVILA

Iglesia de la Asunción (Navarredonda de Gredos, Castilla y León, España, 24-3-2005) by Juanje Orío, en Flickr

PUENTE BARCO DE AVILA by FERNANDO PEREZ, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

IGLESIA DE SANTA MARÍA LA MAYOR COCA 6956 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr

Enebral de Hornuez by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

SORIA 

Aldealpozo, Igl. S. Juan Bautista. Provincia de Soria by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

Torre de Masegoso by maymonides, en Flickr

BURGOS

Iglesia de Santa María la Mayor. Abajas (Burgos). by Paula, en Flickr

Nuestra Señora del Valle , Monasterio de Rodilla by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Atalayas by J Carlos Villasante, en Flickr

Iglesia románica de Villanueva de la Torre by Rafael Rodríguez, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Iglesia de Santa Cruz by Álvaro Remesal Royo, en Flickr

Santa María de Mediavilla by Daniel Valverde, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEON

Sahagún, La Peregrina by Rosa y Rafa, en Flickr

Cacabelos by Efrén Sánchez, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Colegiata de Santa María la Mayor, Toro (Zamora, España) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan del Mercado,Benavente,Zamora,Castilla y León,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Old Cathedral – Catedral Vieja, Salamanca HDR by Marc, en Flickr

Crucero de Rágama by Jesús G, en Flickr

AVILA

Catedral Ávlia 27 by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

Catedral Ávlia 32 by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

SEGOVIA

La llamada plaza de “Las Sirenas” de Segovia by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr

Segovia, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

SORIA 

San Esteban de Gormaz by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa María de Huerta by Jesús m. ch., en Flickr

BURGOS

Burgos by Salugral Adriana, en Flickr

Escalera dorada (Burgos) by ALVARO GARCIA, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Monasterio de Santa María de Mave (Palencia, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

Santa María, Dueñas (Palencia, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Valladolid_020 by José María Gallardo, en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa María de La Santa by Iglesia en Valladolid, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEON

Portada occidental de la Catedral de Astorga by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr

14 LEÓN. Real Colegiata de San Isidoro Exterior fachada Sur portada del Descendimiento 963 by Javier, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Colegiata de Santa María la Mayor, Toro (Zamora, España) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Pórtico de la Majestad by Miguel Angel, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

plaza san benito by Paul Messerschmidt, en Flickr

Portada by Josu Sierra, en Flickr

AVILA

07072007 115013 18859 by Turol Jones, un artista de cojones, en Flickr

Ávila, San Vicente, portada. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Iglesia de San Martin Romanica s XII (1) by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Millán, Segovia by jpturiel, en Flickr

SORIA 

SORIA - Castilla y León. by canduela, en Flickr

Pórtico románico, iglesia de San Miguel. Caltojar by francisco gamarra miguel, en Flickr

BURGOS

Soto de Bureba - San Andrés by Martin, en Flickr

Tímpano de la portada de la iglesia de Santa María de Aranda de Duero. by Lumiago, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Iglesia de San Lorenzo de Zorita del Páramo by José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr

Iglesia de Moarves de Ojeda. Palencia (España) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Iglesia de Santa María - Portada by Alberto, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juan (Arroyo de la Encomienda, Siglo XII) by jpturiel, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEON

Palacio Episcopal de Astorga-Cúpula del vestíbulo by Soltoma, en Flickr

Canopy by Hans Georg Fischer, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Zamora Cathedral (Spain) - Catedral de Zamora (España) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Colegiata de Santa María la Mayor, Toro (Zamora, España) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Dome in the Convent of San Esteban by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr

Catedral Salamanca by Manueleon, en Flickr

AVILA

Octógono by albolm911, en Flickr

Ávila, San Vicente, cimborrio. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Segovia, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

From earth to heaven by Álvaro Moreno Gómez, en Flickr

SORIA 

[SORIA - Castilla y León. by canduela, en Flickr

cúpula by carlos soldevilla morón, en Flickr

BURGOS

Cimborrio 2 (Burgos) by ALVARO GARCIA, en Flickr

Burgos Cathedral – Catedral de Burgos HDR by Marc, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Cúpula by Javier Mielgo, en Flickr

Hacia el cielo by Javier Díaz Barrera, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Colegio de los Ingleses - Cúpula de la iglesia 5 by Alberto, en Flickr

Cúpula de la Iglesia Colegiata de San Antolín en Medina del Campo by Carlos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEON

Parroquia Santiago Apóstol,Villares de Órbigo,León,Castilla y León,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr

Capilla mayor mozárabe by albolm911, en Flickr

ZAMORA

12 Museo Provincial de Zamora tesoros de Arrabalde 20999 by Javier, en Flickr

El sagrario...pero en donde? * La capilla del Cardenal o de san Ildefonso by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

THE frog / LA rana by RAul Isado, en Flickr

Interior de la Casa Lis, Museo Art Nouveau y Art Déco, Salamanca by TroskaDR, en Flickr

AVILA

Sepulcro del príncipe Juan, Monasterio de Santo Tomás (Ávila) by J. M., en Flickr

Exposicion de los Pasos de la Semana Santa expuestos en la Iglesia de San Miguel Arcangel de Arevalo, Avila, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Vista desde el Monasterio del Parral en Segovia. by Jesús Figueroa Salán, en Flickr

Catedral de Segovia (Santa María) Segovia,Castilla y León,España by Catedrales e Iglesias/Cathedrals and Churches, en Flickr

SORIA 

Soria - Ermita de San Saturio by Alejandro, en Flickr

Soria by ramónico, en Flickr

BURGOS

Monasterio Cartuja de Miraflores Burgos ( Octubre 2015) by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, en Flickr

Monasterio Cartuja de Miraflores Burgos ( Octubre 2015) by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Iglesia de Zorita del Páramo, portada principal by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Iglesia-museo de Santa María. Becerril de Campos (Palencia) by Paula, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

DSC4593 Capilla de Doña Urraca, Iglesia de Santa María, siglo XIII, Wamba (Valladolid) by Ramón Muñoz, en Flickr

Pinturas en Santa María de Wamba by Cartujo, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEON

Convent – Convento de San Marcos, León (Spain), HDR by Marc, en Flickr

2013-09-06-Leon-141- Casa Botines by José Miguel, en Flickr

ZAMORA

ZAMORA by canduela, en Flickr

Zamora by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Salamanca by Tuscasasrurales, en Flickr

Plaza de Anaya, Salamanca (Spain), HDR by Marc, en Flickr

AVILA

Avila - Castilla y León - España (8) by Cátia Silva, en Flickr

Avila - Castilla y Leon - Spain by Manuel Guerrero, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Segovia, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

Segovia, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

SORIA 

[Soria by fotocalvito, en Flickr

DAV_5173 Iglesia de San Juan de Rabanera by David Barrio López, en Flickr

BURGOS

Puentedura - Burgos - Castilla y León - España by angelbc, en Flickr

7 - Castilla y León by Eneas Pedro, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Palencia by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Miguel - Palencia by Rossend Gri, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

stle__Castilla_y_Leon__Spain by iamjamesking, en Flickr

Valladolid (Castilla y Leon, Spain): buildings by Claudio Colombo, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEON

Hospital by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr

Siempre un placer estar ahí by Delfín, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Toro mojado by Luis Cortés Zacarías, en Flickr

Zamora y hombres buenos by Chamán, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Superluna en Salamanca by David Fotografía, en Flickr

Salamanca by Carlos Jiménez, en Flickr

AVILA

avila 3 by cesar, en Flickr

Avila by Luis Rosado, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

San Martín by Julieta Portel, en Flickr

Acueducto romano, Segovia by Julieta Portel, en Flickr

SORIA 

Castillo de Almenar (Soria) by Alejandro GS, en Flickr

Burgo de Osma by Rubén Pérez Planillo, en Flickr

BURGOS

Catedral de Burgos de noche by Andrés Canedo, en Flickr

IX Muestra Internacional de Fuegos Artificiales (Burgos) by Lumiago, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Juego 3 Exposición lenta by Silvia Calvo, en Flickr

Reflejos en la noche by javipaper, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

_CFZ4723_f by Carlos Forteza, en Flickr

47//365ANPro : Simancas by Alberto Nieto, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LEON

Arco de la Carcel by Eusebio Perdiguero, en Flickr

Leon-Palacio de los Guzmanes by emarcosf, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Zamora ~ Puerta de Doña Uraca by mlcamino, en Flickr

Zamora, Palacio de los Momos by Antramir, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

MONLEON (SALAMANCA) by MERCHE CABALLERO, en Flickr

Salamanca, Spain by Dmitriy Fomenko, en Flickr

AVILA

Ávila by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Domingo de Ramos by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

casa de los picos by I-Hsien Liu, en Flickr

Puerta de Santiago by mutedsinger, en Flickr

SORIA 

Palacio de los Condes de Gómara, Soria by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr

La puerta del Mercado by Alcides Jolivet, en Flickr
BURGOS

Hospital del Rey (Burgos) by Alberto Rodriguez, en Flickr

Espagneenaranda de Duero by Micheline Canal, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Puerta del Portazgo(Aguilar de Campóo) by Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr

Palacio de la Diputación de Palencia 04 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Urueña (Valladolid) www.elrincondesele.com by Jose Miguel Redondo, en Flickr

Antiguo Palacio Real de Valladolid (Capitanía General) by Lumiago, en Flickr
​*


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

wonderful and exquisite thread


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Thank you, franciscoc, you are very kind *

*LEON

4359-Catedral de Leon. by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

4363-Catedral de Leon. by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Capilla del Santo Cristo by Luicabe, en Flickr

Pila bautismal en Santa María la Nueva de Zamora by Ángel M. Felicísimo, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

7O3A3203 - Peña de Francia by S. Le Bozec, en Flickr

Candelario (Salamanca) by Juancas, en Flickr

AVILA

Credo Las Edades del Hombre en la Iglesia de Santa Maria la Mayor de Arevalo, Avila, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

FALTAN 54 DÍAS PARA “CREDO” by marioadaja, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Iglesia de Santa Marina. Sacramenia (Segovia) by Paula, en Flickr

Monasterio de Santa María la Real - Interior de la iglesia desde el coro 2 by Alberto, en Flickr

SORIA 

M.A.N. (M. Arqueológico Nacional) Madrid by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr

Magistrado by ANA BELÉN CANTERO PAZ, en Flickr

BURGOS

__CAPILLA DE LA CONCEPCIÓN O SANTA ANA -- DETALLE RETABLO MAYOR -- CATEDRAL DE BURGOS__ by Marian Vázquez, en Flickr

__CAPILLA DE LA CONCEPCIÓN O SANTA ANA -- RETABLO DE SANTA ANA -- CATEDRAL DE BURGOS__ by Marian Vázquez, en Flickr

PALENCIA

La Samaritana - Ninfa de la fuente ................pero en donde ??? by jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr

Pila Bautismal by salvador g de miguel, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Valladolid by santiago lopez-pastor, en Flickr

Valladolid by Victor Ferrando, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*
LEON

Iglesia de Santo Tirso de Villahibiera by José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr

Iglesia de San Juán o San Fiz de Viso, Corullón by amaianos, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Church of San Salvador de los Caballeros / Iglesia de San Salvador de los Caballeros, Toro by Trevor Huxham, en Flickr

9232 by karbayal, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Rágama (Salamanca). Iglesia del Salvador by Inge, en Flickr

Ermita del Cristo de la Misericordia en Hinojosa de Duero Salamanca 01 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

AVILA

La Lugareja flotando en nieve by marioadaja, en Flickr

San Esteban by e_velo (εωγ), en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Perorrubio - Segovia - Castilla y León - España by angelbc, en Flickr

Iglesia románica de Castillejo de Mesleón (S.XIII) by Jesus Moral Nuez, en Flickr

SORIA 

San Pedro. Caracena by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

Arancon. Soria by Miguel Ángel García., en Flickr

BURGOS

San Salvador, Santibáñez de Esgueva (Burgos) by Ray E. R., en Flickr

Ermita del Santo Cristo de San Sebastián, Coruña del Conde (Burgos). by Ray E. R., en Flickr

PALENCIA

Iglesia de San Vicente. Vega de Bur (Palencia) by Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr 

San Juan Bautista, Valdeolmillos (Palencia, Spain). by Angel Armendariz, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Iglesia de San Miguel (Trigueros del Valle Valladolid) by asturconmar(Marcos), en Flickr

Blue hour, Backlight, Skyline, Close, Bell gable, Ruin, Piña de Esgueva, Valladolid, Spain by Fco. Javier Cid, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*
LEON

Vegacervera by Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr

POSADA DE VALDEÓN -IGLESIA by Antonio Saez Torrens, en Flickr

ZAMORA

PUEBLA DE SANABRIA by Amalia González, en Flickr

PUEBLA DE SANABRIA - Zamora. by canduela, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Cidade Rodrigo - Castilla y Leon - Espanha by José Marques, en Flickr

Salamanca - Ciudad Rodrigo - Casa Palacio de los Águila by Alejandro, en Flickr

AVILA

Castro de las Cogotas_02 by enoxonique (Ruben Olmedo), en Flickr

Avila - torreón de los Guzmanes by TEIX2007, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Segovia, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

Segovia, Castilla y Leon. España by RAYPORRES, en Flickr

SORIA 

Numancia. Soria by Jaime Marco, en Flickr

Castillo de Caracena . Soria . by el perdido en el entierro del hombre invisible, en Flickr

BURGOS

Burgos Casa del Cordon 03 by Rafael Gómez, en Flickr

Casa del Cordón (Burgos) by Lumiago, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Luz lateral by Víctor Castelo Gutiérrez, en Flickr

Iglesia de Santa María - Artesonado del pórtico by Alberto, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Biblioteca Histórica - Historical Library by Ignacio Puebla, en Flickr

Ayuntamiento de Valladolid (noche lluviosa) by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*

LEON

PONFERRADA - León. by canduela, en Flickr

PONFERRADA - León. by canduela, en Flickr

ZAMORA

PUEBLA DE SANABRIA - Zamora. by canduela, en Flickr

PUEBLA DE SANABRIA - Zamora. by canduela, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Santiago de la Puebla by jose, en Flickr

Santiago de la Puebla.Salamanca.15 by jose, en Flickr

AVILA

Castro de Ullaca by Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr

Castro de Ullaca by Senderismo Sermar, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

SEGOVIA - España. by canduela, en Flickr

SEGOVIA - España. by canduela, en Flickr

SORIA 

Casa Fuerte by neka_rojilla, en Flickr

Hinojosa de la Sierra con Laguna by neka_rojilla, en Flickr

BURGOS

TOBERA - Burgos. by canduela, en Flickr

FRÍAS - Burgos. by canduela, en Flickr

PALENCIA

TÁMARA - Palencia. by canduela, en Flickr

TÁMARA - Palencia. by canduela, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

[u URUEÑA - Valladolid. by canduela, en Flickr

URUEÑA - Valladolid. by canduela, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*

LEON

LEON by Xé que Bó, en Flickr

LEON by Xé que Bó, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Zamora.3. Santa Maria Magdalena by jose luis gil, en Flickr

Zamora.1. Murallas by jose luis gil, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Salamanca.27.Berraco. by jose luis gil, en Flickr

Salamanca.Fantasmal by jose luis gil, en Flickr

AVILA

Avila by Israel De Alba, en Flickr

IMG_8050-Editar by monika b, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Jardines del Real Palacio de la Granja de San Ildefonso, Fuente de las Ranas (Frogs Fountain) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

Jardines del Real Palacio de la Granja de San Ildefonso, Fuente Baño de Diana (Diana's bath Fountain) by La magia de la luz, en Flickr

SORIA 

ALDEALPOZO - Soria. by canduela, en Flickr

SORIA - Castilla y León. by canduela, en Flickr

BURGOS

REBOLLEDO DE LA TORRE Burgos. by canduela, en Flickr

REBOLLEDO DE LA TORRE - Burgos. by canduela, en Flickr

PALENCIA

BARRIO DE SANTA MARIA - Palencia. by canduela, en Flickr

BARRIO SANTA MARIA - Palencia. by canduela, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

LA SANTA ESPINA - Valladolid. by canduela, en Flickr

LA SANTA ESPINA - Valladolid. by canduela, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*

LEON

CAMINO DE SANTIAGO. ERMITA MUDEJAR DE LA VIRGEN DEL RÍO (SIGLO XII) JUNTO AL RÍO VALDERADUEY (PROXIMIDADES DE SAHAGUN) (2) by Ramon Bacas, en Flickr

Ermita de Quintanilla de Riaño (León) by Fco. Javier García, en Flickr

ZAMORA

Iglesia de Fuentesecas by jj, en Flickr

Ermita de la alcobilla by jose calderon, en Flickr

SALAMANCA

Working with textures is like knitting... by Anna Schwensen, en Flickr

YECLA 20121211_095708_0565 by mscalderero, en Flickr

AVILA

Ávila - Arenas de San Pedro - Monasterio de San Pedro de Alcantara by Alejandro, en Flickr

Avila ermita by Amaruxs, en Flickr

SEGOVIA

Ermita de Guijosa Segovia by Víctor Flambó, en Flickr

San Frutos by Alcides Jolivet, en Flickr

SORIA 

007077 - Medinaceli by M.Peinado, en Flickr

el Mirón by [email protected], en Flickr

BURGOS

Cuevas Ojo Guareña y Ermita de San Bernabe by Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr

Nuestra Señora de la Hoz by Tere y Pedro, en Flickr

PALENCIA

Ermita by koldo areitio, en Flickr

Torre de la Iglesia de los Santos Justo y Pastor by Fernando Jiménez, en Flickr

VALLADOLID

Urueña by Emilio Rodríguez, en Flickr

Ermita del Cristo de las Angustias by Miguel Angel, en Flickr
​*


----------

